# epc light and problems



## raidermaniac (Mar 16, 2017)

hello i have 2011 golf 2.5l and about a week ago i was driving and all of a sudden epc light came on and car went into limp mode i made it home driving very slowly,had a guy use a scanning tool which said map sensor.so after reading online it seems it's a common problem with the map sensor and throttle body becoming dirty with oil.so i bought some sensor cleaner and throttle body cleaner and cleaned the map and throttle body which both were a little dirty.but now when i start the car the epc light is still there,it has rough idle,smell of sulfur,the radiator cooling fans are on constantly,and of course it's still in limp mode and undriveable.does it look like the map sensor is gone and cleaning will not fix it or is it possibly something else,has anyone had this problem before particularly with the fans running constantly?


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

have you checked mechanical things or disconnected wires? I'm not sure what all the EPC light covers but rough idling could be from spark plug wires or mechanical damage.


----------



## ScienceJesus (Jun 6, 2013)

The map sensor is fairly hard to kill. The first time I got mine all gunked up, I didn't clean well enough & got stuck in limp mode for a day or so. You really don't need to spray anything on the map sensor. A rag and/or a Q-tip will clean it up just fine. Did you clean out inside of the intake manifold? Especially on the inside of it just above the channel where the map sensor pokes thru into the manifold? Because the oil probably dripped right back down onto the sensor as soon as you stuck it back in. Or did you just clean the throttle body & the map sensor? 

Also, what code did it throw? P0106? 

You COULD be having an issue with the throttle body itself. EPC often means that it's having issues. When you reattached the throttle body & turned the car to "on", did you hear the little motor on it adjust itself?


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

The OP posted the issue 3 month ago.

EPC light has nothing to do with the MAP sensor. It covers problems with coil packs, injectors, fuel pump etc.

The OP could never repair the car by just cleaning the MAP sensor.


----------

